# Help choosing band



## Swedwards (May 17, 2020)

Ok, I need help with theraband gold , I have a 28in draw anchor to corner of mouth i am using 20mm tapered to 16 mm I just can't seem to get enough power to propel a 3/8 in ball,, at about 30 meters there is a huge drop,,I have heard good things about the theraband gold so give me some advice. Should it be shooting flatter. I'm shooting a scout with active band of 5 1/4 in


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Try 25 20. 
Also Gamekeeper John uses theraband gold with a 30 15 taper

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Swedwards (May 17, 2020)

With the quick clips do I just leave the overhang or do I tie them on


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

For 25 20 you can just leave it or fold them in half for a cleaner look. For 30 15 well you'll have to fold them but you should still be able to use the clips

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Swedwards (May 17, 2020)

Ok thanks I'll try that tomorrow


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

30 meters is a long way. I would expect some drop.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Also. are you sure your active length is right?


----------



## Swedwards (May 17, 2020)

Yea I'm getting about 4ft


----------



## Swedwards (May 17, 2020)

I measured from the pouch tie to the fork fastener is this correct


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

If you meant 4 inches, then yeah. 4ft not so much.


----------



## Swedwards (May 17, 2020)

No I meant 4 ft drop at 30 meters an answer to some drop is expected I am dead on at 10 meters and a 4ft drop at 30 meters


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Try a 6 inch cut and taper of 25 17


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Just a question. In this modern age of slingshots, why TBG? Every elastic on the market out performs it and lasts twice as long. Just a question.


----------



## Swedwards (May 17, 2020)

Ibojoe,,tbg is what I have on hand ,I tried a 25/20 taper this morning and wow what a difference so that worked for me thanks everyone for the help ,,the great thing about this sport it can be tweaked for any age,draw length or strength of most people.


----------



## SS-NC (Apr 7, 2020)

Being new myself, I bought some TBG as well. It does shoot pretty good. But then I bought some modern sling shot material. It was like night and day. So if you have a chance....


----------



## Swedwards (May 17, 2020)

What band did you settle on ss -nc


----------



## Aza (May 22, 2019)

Cut all the TBG into 5mm strips and use it to tie some Precise or Sumeike bands onto your slingshot. The new TBG wouldn't bruise a grape


----------



## Maximus (May 10, 2020)

My Gamekeeper PPSB+ came with 30cm-20cm Gold....plenty fast and hard hitting


----------



## Ghetto Blaster (May 2, 2020)

I was shooting 11mm steel balls with a 20mm and 15mm taper and found the same problem. I going to try a going up to 25mm and 20mm taper and then 30mm if that doesn't work well.


----------



## Blaserdave (May 6, 2020)

I've tried TB gold. Wasn't impressed. Seemed like it relaxes way to much when I get it back to my anchor point. Feels like a compound bow when it cams over.

Dave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghetto Blaster (May 2, 2020)

I just cut some TBG bands at 30mm fork and 20mm at the pouch to shoot 11mm steel balls weighing 5.44 grams and this seems much faster than my previous 20 15 mm cut.

My goals is to find the perfect balance and shoot bands that are too heavy or too light. Next, I may get some precise or SS black bands and try those out.


----------

